# What Order Do I Need To Do Things



## mattydalton

Hi

I plan to relocate to Rome later this year, probably around October, and could do with some help on what I need to do and when to make this possible.

I believe the first thing on my list is a codice fiscali and this can be done before I leave England. Do I apply directly to the Italian embassy for this?

Do I need to do anything else before I leave to enable me to stay in Italy? Am I right in assuming that the other things I will need - Italian bank account, carta di sogiorno Cittadini U.E., etc..

It would be really helpful if someone could tell me briefly what I will need in order to enable me to enter the country and find work. Just to clarify, I have savings that will get me by for about 6 months if I don't find a job so I do have a means to support myself.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Nardini

mattydalton said:


> Hi
> 
> I plan to relocate to Rome later this year, probably around October, and could do with some help on what I need to do and when to make this possible.
> 
> I believe the first thing on my list is a codice fiscali and this can be done before I leave England. Do I apply directly to the Italian embassy for this?
> 
> Do I need to do anything else before I leave to enable me to stay in Italy? Am I right in assuming that the other things I will need - Italian bank account, carta di sogiorno Cittadini U.E., etc..
> 
> It would be really helpful if someone could tell me briefly what I will need in order to enable me to enter the country and find work. Just to clarify, I have savings that will get me by for about 6 months if I don't find a job so I do have a means to support myself.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


You are correct about the first thing you will need being your Codice Fiscale.

With that, you will be able to find accommodation for yourself, which you will obviously need to do as a matter of some urgency as soon as you are here (if not before). Assuming that you are a citizen of a EU member state country - the UK is one, of course - you do not need a Permesso di Soggiorno these days. That is only for those coming from countries outside of the EU, such as the USA, Australia, Mexico, etc. As soon as you have found somewhere to live, you must register your residenza at the local town hall - comune - with the anagraf. The requirements will be that you must be actually living at the address you are claiming residenza for and also have sufficient funds to keep yourself without recourse to the Italian state - the figure is somewhere around €10,000 for the year at the moment. If you have a work contract, you do not need to prove your financial means. You will also need to show that you have private health care insurance if you do not have a job.

Once you have your residenza granted you can get your Health Card and your Identity Card issued to you, so that you can organise your GP, etc.

Pretty straightforward, so long as you are able to support yourself whilst you are living in Italy. If you have a job before coming here, it will make things far easier for you, of course, so put the effort in before arriving, is my ernest advice to you.


----------



## mattydalton

Nardini said:


> You are correct about the first thing you will need being your Codice Fiscale.
> 
> With that, you will be able to find accommodation for yourself, which you will obviously need to do as a matter of some urgency as soon as you are here (if not before). Assuming that you are a citizen of a EU member state country - the UK is one, of course - you do not need a Permesso di Soggiorno these days. That is only for those coming from countries outside of the EU, such as the USA, Australia, Mexico, etc. As soon as you have found somewhere to live, you must register your residenza at the local town hall - comune - with the anagraf. The requirements will be that you must be actually living at the address you are claiming residenza for and also have sufficient funds to keep yourself without recourse to the Italian state - the figure is somewhere around €10,000 for the year at the moment. If you have a work contract, you do not need to prove your financial means. You will also need to show that you have private health care insurance if you do not have a job.
> 
> Once you have your residenza granted you can get your Health Card and your Identity Card issued to you, so that you can organise your GP, etc.
> 
> Pretty straightforward, so long as you are able to support yourself whilst you are living in Italy. If you have a job before coming here, it will make things far easier for you, of course, so put the effort in before arriving, is my ernest advice to you.


Thanks for your reply - you make it sound so simple like that!! I would love to arrange work before I get there but I am walking with my dog to raise money for charity - this could take anywhere between 3 and 6 months, although I am hoping it will be 3 months!

As a result, it will be difficult for me to arrange work prior to arriving but I guess I can start looking as I enter northern Italy as I will have a better idea of arrival times. Can you reccomend any good websites for finding jobs in Rome? The only ones I have managed to locate don't seem that good..

Thanks again

Matt


----------



## mattydalton

Has anyone got a link for a site I can apply for a codice fiscale from England or is there a link to somewhere for me to download forms to be sent off?


----------



## bahamut

I don't think you can apply for the codice fiscale before you arrive. Once you arrive you should go to the offices of "agenzia delle entrate" and ask for it. As far as I know they will give you a passing cf and the real one will be send to your home address (they say in 30 days but I expect the wait will be longer).


----------



## mattydalton

bahamut said:


> I don't think you can apply for the codice fiscale before you arrive. Once you arrive you should go to the offices of "agenzia delle entrate" and ask for it. As far as I know they will give you a passing cf and the real one will be send to your home address (they say in 30 days but I expect the wait will be longer).


Whereabouts in Italy do you live?


----------



## bahamut

mattydalton said:


> Whereabouts in Italy do you live?


I live in Abruzzo


----------



## mattydalton

bahamut said:


> I live in Abruzzo


Not sure if you have noticed my thread about walking to Rome to raise money for charity - one of the causes is the Abruzzo appeal by the Italian Red Cross!


----------



## Nardini

bahamut said:


> I don't think you can apply for the codice fiscale before you arrive. Once you arrive you should go to the offices of "agenzia delle entrate" and ask for it. As far as I know they will give you a passing cf and the real one will be send to your home address (they say in 30 days but I expect the wait will be longer).


I'm afraid that you are incorrect here.

You can apply at the Italian Consulate's office, for which you will find the UK addresses here. Note that it is NOT the Italian Embassy that issues the Codice Fiscale, it is the Consulates office. Here is a link where you may download the application form for your codice fiscale as a Word document.

You should also read through the notes on the Italian Embassy in London website FAQ for prospective immigrants, as it will answer a few of your other questions, I'm sure.

Buona fortuna!


----------



## bahamut

Nardini said:


> I'm afraid that you are incorrect here.
> 
> You can apply at the Italian Consulate's office, for which you will find the UK addresses here. Note that it is NOT the Italian Embassy that issues the Codice Fiscale, it is the Consulates office. Here is a link where you may download the application form for your codice fiscale as a Word document.
> 
> You should also read through the notes on the Italian Embassy in London website FAQ for prospective immigrants, as it will answer a few of your other questions, I'm sure.
> 
> Buona fortuna!


thanks for providing the correct information


----------



## mattydalton

Nardini said:


> I'm afraid that you are incorrect here.
> 
> You can apply at the Italian Consulate's office, for which you will find the UK addresses here. Note that it is NOT the Italian Embassy that issues the Codice Fiscale, it is the Consulates office. Here is a link where you may download the application form for your codice fiscale as a Word document.
> 
> You should also read through the notes on the Italian Embassy in London website FAQ for prospective immigrants, as it will answer a few of your other questions, I'm sure.
> 
> Buona fortuna!


Grazie mille!


----------

